# Amazing



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well yesterday I started Mike's hypnotherapy. I haven't really noticed anything yet, which I expected. I did notice how relaxing it was to listen to Mike. I felt like I was floating. I don't think I have ever felt that relaxed. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to hear Andy. Keep us updated.The process of HT for IBS is very gradual for most people. But all you have to do is listen and finish the program.That you like it so far is a plus.







The floating feeling is your mind getting relaxed and focused.


----------

